# A Woodturning get together in Wales?



## henton49er (18 Mar 2013)

Hello to all woodturners on the forum,

Following the success of the recent forum get together in the Midlands, would there be interest among forum members for a get together in Wales (we seem to have quite a contingent on the forum from Wales and the neighbouring counties of England)?

Your views would be appreciated to confirm the level of interest and it would help if you completed the poll to gauge the right part of the country to hold the event (bear in mind that somewhere in the Builth Wells/Brecon area would keep travel down to under 2 hours for most of us :wink: :wink: ). You can select two choices of area to reflect how far you are prepared to travel.

It would be hoped that the day could be held at the workshop of (or under the guidance of) a professional turner so there would undoubtedly be a charge for the event. The level of the charge would depend upon numbers, location, catering etc etc. I am really just trying to gauge strength of interest at the moment. I am happy to try and coordinate if there is sufficient support. Any suggestions as to locations of workshops of sufficient size to take (say) 15 visitors would be welcome, as would any other input.


----------



## EnErY (18 Mar 2013)

Im a taff im in The South where ever it is ill attend count me in 
regards
bill


----------



## VikingAl (18 Mar 2013)

I'm up for it!.


----------



## nev (18 Mar 2013)

voted


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Mar 2013)

After the rugby, I voted north, just to disadvantage as many Welsh people as possible.


----------



## EnErY (19 Mar 2013)

phil.p":30tnuecx said:


> After the rugby, I voted north, just to disadvantage as many Welsh people as possible.


Is That Why The opposition were given sat navs to find Their way out of Their own half of the field :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tekno.mage (20 Mar 2013)

I voted mid-Wales - but then I would as I live there


----------



## henton49er (20 Mar 2013)

EnErY":3s52ubeg said:


> phil.p":3s52ubeg said:
> 
> 
> > After the rugby, I voted north, just to disadvantage as many Welsh people as possible.
> ...



Typical SatNavs; just led them down blind alleys and into cul-de-sacs. :lol: :lol:


----------



## EnErY (21 Mar 2013)

tekno.mage":2d9jxkkv said:


> I voted mid-Wales - but then I would as I live there


wots the beer like that end :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Bill


----------



## tekno.mage (21 Mar 2013)

EnErY":235nsf3d said:


> wots the beer like that end :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Bill



There are quite a number of micro breweries - so I'd say it was pretty good


----------



## henton49er (23 Mar 2013)

Well, the poll has closed with a small turnout but a clear preference to meet in the south of Wales (not surprising given the population distribution, I suppose).

Names I have so far are:-

nev
EnErY
VikingAl
Spinks
tekno.mage
henton49er

Somehow I doubt that phil.p would travel up from Redruth for a day of being slagged off about the rugby!!

Are there any more takers for a day's gathering, somewhere in south Wales?


----------



## EnErY (23 Mar 2013)

Mike 
Is it ok if I get a guy That's considering to have A go at Turning in the near future to come along with me Plz?
regards
Bill


----------



## orchard (23 Mar 2013)

I voted too guys, and would like to meet up if possible 
Cheers
Nick


----------



## henton49er (24 Mar 2013)

EnErY":3tgy18di said:


> Mike
> Is it ok if I get a guy That's considering to have A go at Turning in the near future to come along with me Plz?
> regards
> Bill



Yes, Bill; don't see why not.


----------



## henton49er (24 Mar 2013)

orchard":7qc5u9ge said:


> I voted too guys, and would like to meet up if possible
> Cheers
> Nick



OK, Nick, thanks for the post. That brings our total to eight including Nick and Bill's mate.


----------



## VikingAl (24 Mar 2013)

Hi fellas, I've got a good friend that does a lot of wood orientated crafts such as making custom handles for knives of various sizes etc. Hes had a couple of go's on my lathe but I'm far from an expert, would it be possible for me to bring him along?, he's keen to get into it & just as eager as myself to meet up with like minded folk & it may help in bumping up our numbers if that helps?. If that's allowed then add another!.


----------



## henton49er (24 Mar 2013)

VikingAl":2sfojx28 said:


> Hi fellas, I've got a good friend that does a lot of wood orientated crafts such as making custom handles for knives of various sizes etc. Hes had a couple of go's on my lathe but I'm far from an expert, would it be possible for me to bring him along?, he's keen to get into it & just as eager as myself to meet up with like minded folk & it may help in bumping up our numbers if that helps?. If that's allowed then add another!.



No problem as far as I am concerned. That takes us up to a possible 9 people if we can get everyone together.


----------



## VikingAl (24 Mar 2013)

Excellent!. Now for the venue.......... :shock:


----------



## henton49er (25 Mar 2013)

VikingAl":dy0apzy2 said:


> Excellent!. Now for the venue.......... :shock:



Yes, the venue ... I am really looking to those living in S Wales to come up with a venue ........ any thoughts anyone??


----------



## henton49er (25 Mar 2013)

Looking at the Register of RPT members in Wales, of the six listed, two are in north Wales, three are in mid-Wales and only one is in S Wales (at Milford Haven, a bit out on a limb for travel). The one in mid-Wales furthest south is at Erwood between Builth Wells and Brecon. Is that too far north for those from the south?


----------



## EnErY (25 Mar 2013)

Mike 
firstly wots The beer Like in that neck of the woods :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: im not really worried where I travel im south east wales but its no probs
Regards
Bill


----------



## henton49er (25 Mar 2013)

EnErY":3207gc9n said:


> Mike
> firstly wots The beer Like in that neck of the woods :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: im not really worried where I travel im south east wales but its no probs
> Regards
> Bill



Sorry, Bill, but I do not know. It's about 50 miles from where I live and not an area that I visit much (other than passing through on my way to Bristol or the west country).


----------



## EnErY (25 Mar 2013)

Wot U Think Bout This One guys?
http://www.ockenden-timber.co.uk/index. ... ardandshop surely we could book a demo or summut there is a lot there 
Regards
Bill


----------



## deserter (25 Mar 2013)

I use Ockenden timber a lot, it's a great place and the people who run it are really nice. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## spinks (26 Mar 2013)

that Ockenden place looks good....I am staying in Ludlow for a few days from the 15th of april so I may have to schedule a visit into the holiday planning!!!

Thats a long way for me for a day trip though!!!


----------



## henton49er (26 Mar 2013)

EnErY":1g9mbhpf said:


> Wot U Think Bout This One guys?
> http://www.ockenden-timber.co.uk/index. ... ardandshop surely we could book a demo or summut there is a lot there
> Regards
> Bill



Bill, Ockenden Timber is my nearest supplier for all things woodturning. However, they do not have a demo area that we could use, and I don't fancy spending the day in their (unheated) timber shed. They are also just about 100 miles from Swansea so quite a bit north for those living in the south.

What do others think?


----------



## tekno.mage (26 Mar 2013)

I tend to agree with Mike - Ockendon Timber isn't really in South Wales and the unheated timber shed does not sound at all appealing! (maybe I'm biased due to current weather conditions!)


----------



## brianhabby (2 Apr 2013)

I haven't commented before now although I did vote. I am one of the two people who voted for North Wales for obvious reasons, you don't get much more north than Colwyn Bay.

I would probably travel as far as the Ockenden Timber place but couldn't really make it to South Wales. I accept though that it is not a location voted for by the majority, and I don't like the sound of their cold shed either. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## henton49er (2 Apr 2013)

We now total 10, but are not any nearer to agreeing a venue.

The ten brave souls are (in no particular order) :-

nev
EnErY +1
VikingAl
Spinks
tekno.mage
henton49er
orchard +1
brianhabby

Orchard is trying to sort a venue in Abergavenny; brianhabby says he will come as far south as Ockenden Timber (near Churchstoke). What do others think?


----------



## brianhabby (2 Apr 2013)

If it's on a Saturday (which I hope it is) I will probably bring my grandson with me if I come.

regards 

Brian


----------



## henton49er (2 Apr 2013)

brianhabby":251bui2n said:


> If it's on a Saturday (which I hope it is) I will probably bring my grandson with me if I come.
> 
> regards
> 
> Brian



No problem as far as I am concerned, Brian.


----------



## henton49er (2 Apr 2013)

PM sent to :-

nev
EnErY
VikingAl
Spinks
tekno.mage
henton49er
orchard
brianhabby

to try and get this sorted or abandoned.


----------



## brianhabby (2 Apr 2013)

Okay Mike, 

Reply to your PM as requested on the thread so all can see. 

I will commit to going as far as Ockenden Timber if it is held either there or in a nearby location. It must also be on a Saturday because of work commitments with the exception of the following Saturdays:

May 11th
May 25th
Jun 1st
Jun 8th
Sep 7th

Hope that helps to confirm my position. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## EnErY (2 Apr 2013)

Im On For Either Venue but travelling to Abergavenney would Suit me Better But again ill go with the flow and what is decided ill go with it Chips are better In Abergavenny .............  
Regards
Bill


----------



## Paul Hannaby (4 Apr 2013)

Depending on the eventual date and location, I would be interested in coming too. I know I'm the wrong side of the border but I have my passport ready


----------



## EnErY (5 Apr 2013)

Paul Hannaby":3mc7urrm said:


> Depending on the eventual date and location, I would be interested in coming too. I know I'm the wrong side of the border but I have my passport ready


also take a crash course on how to play rugby and eat cockles,lava bread Brains sa and ffelionfoel beers then jump off the severn bridge in your boxer shorts and commit yourself to supporting the scarlets
regards
Bill


----------



## spinks (6 Apr 2013)

I would do my best to attend at either venue, I would probably bring Mrs Spinks and she could clear off shopping or something girlie...as stated before though its work/date dependant


----------



## =Adam= (6 Apr 2013)

Just an idea guys....

But would it be worth contacting some local turning suppliers and seeing if they would want to come along with some timber and supplies? I know that isca woodcrafts are in the area that you are talking about, plus there is also timberman in carmarthen although it may be a little bit too far for them.

I may also be up for this depending on the dates 

Cheers


----------



## henton49er (6 Apr 2013)

Our numbers seem to be increasing:-

nev
EnErY + 1
VikingAl
Spinks
tekno.mage + 1
henton49er
orchard + 1
brianhabby
Paul Hannaby
=Adam=

but we seem no nearer to agreeing a venue. Paul Hannaby is amenable to meeting at his place, but it is not ideally set up for a demo.
What do people think of going abroad (Forest of Dean) for the welsh get together?


----------



## brianhabby (6 Apr 2013)

henton49er":2c5cecdi said:


> What do people think of going abroad (Forest of Dean) for the welsh get together?



Too far for me I'm afraid, sorry, 

regards 

Brian


----------



## henton49er (6 Apr 2013)

brianhabby":e8j2t2nq said:


> henton49er":e8j2t2nq said:
> 
> 
> > What do people think of going abroad (Forest of Dean) for the welsh get together?
> ...




I agree, Brian. I'm afraid it might be too far for people from SW Wales as well. Hopefully they will let me know. The problem is that I am not getting much feedback or suggestions as to other possible venues. 

So far we have Ockenden Timber in Mid-Wales (which about three people are happy with) or Paul's (which no-one has yet confirmed is OK by them). I am still waiting for Orchard to confirm a possible venue in Abergavenny (which is likely to be too far for those from the north end of the country. I have also suggested Erwood (between Builth and Brecon but had very limited feedback on this location.

At the moment it looks as though apathy rules and a location that suits the majority is unlikely to be agreed.

I am still happy to co-ordinate, but cannot move this forward without people letting me know their views!!


----------



## EnErY (7 Apr 2013)

as I said mike Ill go North South Or mid wales I'm Not Bothered where we have it As Long as its a day Out.
Regards
Bill


----------



## =Adam= (7 Apr 2013)

I am not meaning to come across as antagonistic but if we are going to go to mid Wales for this meet then what was the point of the vote as the vote has clearly stated that the majority want to go to the south east?

This is not me being biased either as I voted for South West!

Could someone also run by me what is the proposed purpose of this meet? Are we just supposed to be meeting up like a standard woodturning club and having a chat/critique on peoples work or are we going to be having some members demo? 

And also what did everyone think about the idea of having a trade stand there such as Ockenden Timber or isca woodcrafts?


----------



## tekno.mage (7 Apr 2013)

I thought the point of this event was to have meet-up of forum members such has happened in past years in other parts of the UK. From the posts I've read about these events, they were usually informal events held in a member's large(ish) workshop (such as a double garage) in a mutually convenient place. Some attendees brought additional small lathes (if there was going to be room at the workshop), others demonstrated various techniques and/or tools, and some people just went along to meet up and chat about turning. Some meet-ups had a professional turner there as well - but attending as a forum member, not as a professional paid demonstrator. At some meet-ups, the wife of the host supplied tea/coffee and sandwiches. These events were free of charge, informal, and did not have trade stands!

I think the problem we may have in Wales is finding someone with a large enough workshop who is willing to host the event in a suitably convenient location - as I recall the planning of the meet ups in the UK often started by someone offering their own workshop as a suitable meeting place in the first instance - then gathering a list of those who wished to attend (ie were close enough) and then fixing the date.


----------



## brianhabby (7 Apr 2013)

Well said Kym, 

I think the problem we have here in Wales is that there are not enough of us and we are spread too far apart, a simple fact of life. 

A shame if we can't arrange a meet but inevitable I fear. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## henton49er (7 Apr 2013)

=Adam=":2fioxear said:


> I am not meaning to come across as antagonistic but if we are going to go to mid Wales for this meet then what was the point of the vote as the vote has clearly stated that the majority want to go to the south east?
> 
> This is not me being biased either as I voted for South West!
> 
> ...



I don't think you are being antagonistic at all - I have asked people who voted for SE or SW Wales to put forward possible venues - the only reply so far is from Orchard who may be able to set something up in Abergavenny. Where could we meet if we came to SW Wales? If people who live in SE or SW Wales voted for their areas, I hope that they did so in the knowledge of somewhere suitable to meet up, rather than to minimise their own travel (perhaps I am being too naïve). I have no personal knowledge of possible venues in south Wales.

Ockenden Timber has been suggested as a venue by brianhabby from North Wales as being about the furthest south he would be happy to travel. I have suggested that there is a professional turner at Erwood (between Builth and Brecon) who might be able to accommodate us. The problem for me is that I am getting very little feedback from people as to possible locations.

The purpose is whatever people want to make of it. If we are in someone's workshop, it might become a bit of a "hands-on" session; if we are with a professional, then there might be a bit of a demo. Until we know where we are meeting and what the facilities are, I don't see how we can agree what will happen. Certainly I hope that we would all take along samples of our work for critique. I don't mind if people take along things for sale (timber, unwanted or duplicate tools, for example).

Personally, I doubt that any trade organisation would be prepared to set up a stand when there will only be (at most) a dozen of us meeting up; however, once we have firmed up venue and numbers, it may be worth asking the question.


----------



## henton49er (7 Apr 2013)

brianhabby":zd6iojge said:


> A shame if we can't arrange a meet but inevitable I fear.



I too am beginning to think it unlikely to happen, Brian. The majority voted for south Wales (East or West) but there have been no venues put forward for a possible meet (other than Orchard who was trying to see what could be done in Abergavenny). Unless we find a venue in the south acceptable to the majority, I suspect we may as well abandon the idea for a "global" Wales get together.

Kym - I agree with everything you said in your post.


----------



## brianhabby (7 Apr 2013)

I would be more than willing to offer my workshop in Colwyn Bay as a venue but it would be hopeless as it's just too small. I suspect that is probably the case with most people - happy to host but no real facilities. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## henton49er (7 Apr 2013)

Brian - people could come to my workshop just outside Newtown. However it is approximately 8ft by 8ft and has a lathe, bandsaw, pillar drill, Sorby sharpening system, shelving and a workbench in it. It is crowded when there is just me in there, let alone any visitors!!


----------



## =Adam= (7 Apr 2013)

The idea of going to an individuals personal (home) workshop is a great idea however I can imagine that most hobbyists have relatively modest working areas (myself included). The ideal solution would be to hire a community hall for the morning/day and see if we could set up a couple of lathes there, however I am not too sure on how that would be viewed by the proprietors. 

I am not sure if you guys are aware but Isca woodcrafts is running a show in may (unsure of the date) but would this be of any interest to anyone? The shop is based in tredegar house grounds, there is a cafe in the grounds and you can go for a walk around the house if you fancy it. The show is meant to be taking place in one of the large barns so it would all be under cover and there are going to be demos etc. 

I know it may seem like it but I can promise you that I have no personal or financial link with isca woodcrafts, I am just a very satisfied customer who could not comprehend how much exotic wood he had in stock!

What would you guys say to meeting there?

Edit: here is a link to their site.... http://www.iscawoodcrafts.co.uk/


----------



## spinks (7 Apr 2013)

That looks like a good place....plenty of wood stuff for us and a nice house for her ladyship to wander round and photograph! Sorry I can't be of any use suggesting a venue in south west wales as I am a total newbie to woodturning and have only recently discovered the pleasures of a wander round "timberman" in carmarthen!

I would be prepared to offer my workshop for a get together but my set up sounds exactly like hentons....and I dont have a bandsaw yet!!


----------



## brianhabby (7 Apr 2013)

Isca Woodcrafts looks like a good place and well worth a visit at some time. If the meet is held there I would just have to hope everyone has a good day but unfortunately I will not be there to enjoy it with you. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## henton49er (7 Apr 2013)

brianhabby":218oohs8 said:


> Isca Woodcrafts looks like a good place and well worth a visit at some time. If the meet is held there I would just have to hope everyone has a good day but unfortunately I will not be there to enjoy it with you.
> 
> regards
> 
> Brian




Brian,

I can understand that you would not wish to drive the full length of the country. However, there is no reason why we can't have a meeting in mid- or north Wales as well as one in Newport. It might make it easier to organise if there were fewer people involved, all of whom were prepared to travel a bit to a suitable venue.
What do you/others think?


----------



## brianhabby (7 Apr 2013)

Fair comment Mike. so - 

To any woodturners in North Wales - how many are there of us? 

Does anyone have any ideas for a venue or can offer their place? 

regards 

Brian


----------



## Paul Hannaby (7 Apr 2013)

I went to the Daventry meeting a few weeks back. The format was some time in the morning and at lunch time for a bit of socialising and three demonstrations over the day. That one was held in the community centre so space wasn't a problem. Depending on what those attending want, the format can be anything you want it to be.

No matter which venue you choose, it is unlikely to be suitable for everyone so I think it makes sense to explore the option of having more than one event in different locations (possibly even on different days so anyone in the middle can go to both if they so wish!).

I'm happy to attend any event within a reasonable distance of where I live, which I guess means the south-eastern quarter of Wales and Ockenden, Abergavenny and Isca all fall within my range.

The offer is still there of my workshop if needed.


----------



## CHJ (7 Apr 2013)

To give you an idea of how things have gone at previous UKW meets.

First UKW Turning Bash in the Cotswolds 2007 Double Garage space and Lathe shed

Brummie Bash at Paul.J's 2008 Double garage

Brummie Bash at Paul.J's 2009 Double garage

Miles Hot Lambourn Bash 2010 

Worcestershire Bash 2011 Peter Seftons Training workshops


----------



## henton49er (7 Apr 2013)

brianhabby":23s1yvuq said:


> To any woodturners in North Wales - how many are there of us?
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a venue or can offer their place?
> 
> ...



Given that Newport and Rhyl are each about a 90 mile drive from me, I am happy to travel to most venues in north Wales. Ruthin/Wrexham preferred and Anglesey is a bit far, but lets sort out a venue first.


----------



## =Adam= (7 Apr 2013)

Sorry but when you say abergavenny, are you saying that there is a decent woodturning supplier there?


```

```



Paul Hannaby":92i3qoi2 said:


> I went to the Daventry meeting a few weeks back. The format was some time in the morning and at lunch time for a bit of socialising and three demonstrations over the day. That one was held in the community centre so space wasn't a problem. Depending on what those attending want, the format can be anything you want it to be.
> 
> No matter which venue you choose, it is unlikely to be suitable for everyone so I think it makes sense to explore the option of having more than one event in different locations (possibly even on different days so anyone in the middle can go to both if they so wish!).
> 
> ...


----------



## henton49er (7 Apr 2013)

=Adam=":hjtvban9 said:


> Sorry but when you say abergavenny, are you saying that there is a decent woodturning supplier there?



We are looking at all sorts of venues, not just at timber suppliers. Orchard has a contact in Abergavenny who is a tree surgeon. He may be able to help, but we will not know until we hear back from Orchard.


----------



## =Adam= (7 Apr 2013)

Oooooooh now that would be a good one


----------



## brianhabby (8 Apr 2013)

Just a thought - see what others think. 

I have been to two previous bashes/meets with UKWorkshop members, both in England and both fairly well attended. There was a lot going on at each with people bringing small projects to show off or tools to demonstrate, at one we even had Steve Maskery give us a Sketchup demonstration on a big screen. I think the social interaction for many must surely be as important as the woodwork, I know it is for me. It's just nice to be able to put faces to all the names we seem to know so well, especially given that most of us work in relative isolation from other woodworkers.

Anyway, given that we as woodturners in Wales seem to be few and far between and struggling to get this thing off the ground, how about opening up the invite to all members of the forum for a general woodworking bash in Wales. With more members involved there should be more opportunity to find a suitable venue or venues. There could still be a turning demo arranged and who knows we may even get some converts 

It would probably be necessary to open a new topic on the 'General Woodworking' section but maybe one of the moderators could be persuaded to move this topic and perhaps change the title. 

If you think this is a rubbish idea that's okay, it's just an idea I had in the middle of the night.

regards

Brian


----------



## henton49er (8 Apr 2013)

brianhabby":nk8qmgsg said:


> I think the social interaction for many must surely be as important as the woodwork, I know it is for me. It's just nice to be able to put faces to all the names we seem to know so well, especially given that most of us work in relative isolation from other woodworkers.


I agree, Brian.



brianhabby":nk8qmgsg said:


> Anyway, given that we as woodturners in Wales seem to be few and far between and struggling to get this thing off the ground, how about opening up the invite to all members of the forum for a general woodworking bash in Wales. With more members involved there should be more opportunity to find a suitable venue or venues. There could still be a turning demo arranged and who knows we may even get some converts


We already have Paul Hannaby interested; I have no problem with forum members from England coming along, it is just the distances involved that makes it difficult.



brianhabby":nk8qmgsg said:


> It would probably be necessary to open a new topic on the 'General Woodworking' section but maybe one of the moderators could be persuaded to move this topic and perhaps change the title.


I think the thread is OK where it is. After all, we are looking for a woodturning get together.



brianhabby":nk8qmgsg said:


> If you think this is a rubbish idea that's okay, it's just an idea I had in the middle of the night.


Never a rubbish idea to say what you think might work.


----------



## EnErY (8 Apr 2013)

Mike Read My Pm plz
Bill


----------



## henton49er (8 Apr 2013)

EnErY":2zse29ho said:


> Mike Read My Pm plz
> Bill



Bill,

PM sent.


----------



## EnErY (10 Apr 2013)

after A Visit To see my Local Supplier of timber I came up with some info that you guys may be interested in
ISCA Woodcrafts Sat 18Th May 2013
10am-4pm
situated in the 17th century 
stable block, Tredegar House Newport
Now a national trust property

DEMONSTRATIONS OF
*Wood Turning (Guest Turners Will be There But Not verified Whom Yet)
*Carving (Not xmas turkeys Etc.)
*Stick Making (Not To beat The Wife With)
*Fretsaw Work
*Chainsaw Carving 
*Furniture Making 
*Knives 
*Pole lathe Work
* Sales Of Isca Woodcrafts native and Exotic woods
* General Store
the craft units Tredegar House
Newport NP10 8TW
This Is one Suggestion Id Like To Put Forward for a get together spent Time with Him Today There is parking there but its pay And display refreshments are available so comments Please The owner is a nice Guy and is very knowledgeable being a turner and A woodworker he knows his onions
regards
Bill


----------



## VikingAl (11 Apr 2013)

Hi fellas, apologies for not getting back into this thread for a while, working opposite shifts to my wife & having a 5 & 6 year old rampaging around the house leaves me little time for anything else!. 
Anyway, I would gladly volunteer my very small shed for the occasion however I'm lucky to get my lathe in it!. The day at Tredegar house sounds fantastic, I will be trying to get there even if our meet doesn't!. 
With regards to venues, I'm pretty happy to venture as far as Brecon, middle for diddle really. Just one thing on that, I'd be more than happy to car share, either driving or passenger ing!.


----------



## henton49er (11 Apr 2013)

Bill,

PM sent.


----------



## EnErY (12 Apr 2013)

henton49er":3kd36it9 said:


> Bill,
> 
> PM sent.


Replied Mike
Regards
Bill


----------



## henton49er (13 Apr 2013)

EnErY":1p9564em said:


> after A Visit To see my Local Supplier of timber I came up with some info that you guys may be interested in
> ISCA Woodcrafts Sat 18Th May 2013
> 10am-4pm
> situated in the 17th century
> ...



Thanks to the efforts of EnErY we now have a meeting set up for south Wales turners. This will be at the venue as quoted by EnErY above. We are advised to be there for 9.00 am to get a parking space, so it will be an early start for many (I will need to be on the road for 6.00am). We will sort out refreshments once we know numbers. EnErY advises that he can meet people at Merthyr to share transport for anyone coming from Brecon direction.

Please respond to this post to confirm your attendance.


----------



## tekno.mage (13 Apr 2013)

Looks like a really interesting day out, unfortunately I can't make that date due to previous commitments :-( Never mind - I hope everyone who goes has a great time.


----------



## =Adam= (13 Apr 2013)

I think I will be going but I have got exams around that time too so I may have to give it a miss


----------



## VikingAl (13 Apr 2013)

Just looked @ my rota plan, I'm meant to be working a day shift then however there are always means to an end so hopefully, depending if I catch my manager in a good mood, I will see you all there!. Excellent result Bill, Im sure I speak for everybody when I say thanks for going that extra mile!.


----------



## nev (13 Apr 2013)

I shall mark it on the calender and hope that I'm in sociable mood on the day. If I am I'll be there.


----------



## spinks (13 Apr 2013)

hmm i thought i replied on my Android....obviously it got lost in the ether somewhere!! Mrs Spinks and I shall do our very best to be there on the above mentioned date for a meet up! Be nice to see Tredegar house and have a look round the workshops! Question....How will i know you lot lol


----------



## henton49er (13 Apr 2013)

spinks":54ey9rex said:



> Question....How will i know you lot lol



We are arranging a meet up point, and hopefully some refreshments. Once numbers are known, I will post final details.


----------



## EnErY (13 Apr 2013)

spinks":3k9go3an said:


> hmm i thought i replied on my Android....obviously it got lost in the ether somewhere!! Mrs Spinks and I shall do our very best to be there on the above mentioned date for a meet up! Be nice to see Tredegar house and have a look round the workshops! Question....How will i know you lot lol


Good question turners normally got bandages and plasters on where they butchered their bodies I got one on my hand and also my name is on my car along with my number plate ill be parked along the front left corner I reserved 5 spaces for us .
Bill


----------



## Aled Dafis (13 Apr 2013)

I was planning to go to the ISCA show (Paul, the guy that runs it was a technician at the University of Glamorgan many moons ago - a great guy!) and it would have been good to meet up with fellow UKWorkshoppers, but unfortunately the WJEC have just offered me a bit of marking work - GCSE Design and Technology - and the meeting is on the 18th GRRR!!!


----------



## henton49er (14 Apr 2013)

Numbers for the get together at Isca Woodcrafts on 18th May,so far, are:-

EnErY
henton49er
=Adam= (possibly)
VikingAl (possibly)
nev (probably)
spinks (plus Mrs spinks)
Paul Hannaby (working on the AWGB stand)


Are there any other takers (from Wales, England or elsewhere) ?????


----------



## VikingAl (15 Apr 2013)

Hi chaps, I shall be bringing along the guy that I mentioned when I 1st wrote on this thread. It's a bit loose I know & I will let you know shortly but for the time being its a definitely maybe!.


----------



## henton49er (15 Apr 2013)

VikingAl":3e66ac7e said:


> Hi chaps, I shall be bringing along the guy that I mentioned when I 1st wrote on this thread. It's a bit loose I know & I will let you know shortly but for the time being its a definitely maybe!.



OK, that's definitely no problem, possibly. :wink: :wink:


----------



## EnErY (15 Apr 2013)

Anybody wants a meal booking in a nice little tavern not far from the venue let me know ill book a table or 2 perhaps good menu order when you get there and good beer if your not driving perhaps a chance for a good chin wag after the show swop some tips comments etc
Regards
Bill


----------



## henton49er (15 Apr 2013)

EnErY":26erilzz said:


> Anybody wants a meal booking in a nice little tavern not far from the venue let me know ill book a table or 2 perhaps good menu order when you get there and good beer if your not driving perhaps a chance for a good chin wag after the show swop some tips comments etc
> Regards
> Bill



Good idea, Bill. However, I will need to get away probably not long after 4.00pm which is when the event closes according to your information. Is the tavern an all day place, and what time of day did you envisage adjourning there? If we are meeting up around 9.00am and looking around the show, then maybe a late lunch at the tavern might be suitable. Any thoughts?


----------



## brianhabby (15 Apr 2013)

I will not be able to attend as it is just too far but I am sure everyone will have a great time. I look forward to seeing the reports - and remember - 

No photos - it didn't happen 

regards to all

Brian


----------



## EnErY (18 Apr 2013)

Aled Dafis":3srb66b8 said:


> I was planning to go to the ISCA show (Paul, the guy that runs it was a technician at the University of Glamorgan many moons ago - a great guy!) and it would have been good to meet up with fellow UKWorkshoppers, but unfortunately the WJEC have just offered me a bit of marking work - GCSE Design and Technology - and the meeting is on the 18th GRRR!!!


Hi Aled 
Had A conversation with Paul today Mentioned You were Going to attend he sends His best wishes He does remember his fruitful time at The College . Many happy days
Regards
Bill


----------



## henton49er (19 Apr 2013)

EnErY":20gnvizp said:


> Anybody wants a meal booking in a nice little tavern not far from the venue let me know ill book a table or 2 perhaps good menu order when you get there and good beer if your not driving perhaps a chance for a good chin wag after the show swop some tips comments etc
> Regards
> Bill



Bill,

I am game for a late lunchtime meal before heading back to mid-Wales, and am happy to join you at your selected venue.

We have had no further takers for the meet up from either Welsh or other woodturners; I suggest that we fix the attendance at what we have, with the proviso that a name can always be added at the last minute.


----------



## henton49er (26 Apr 2013)

Time to finalise this get together:-

Venue: Isca Woodcrafts, Tredegar House, Newport.
Date: Saturday 18th May 2013
Time: meet in the car park at 9.00 am

Attendees:- EnErY, henton49er, =Adam= (possibly), VikingAl (possibly), nev (probably), spinks (plus Mrs spinks), Paul Hannaby (working on the AWGB stand)

EnErY is arranging for three parking spaces to be reserved for those who have said they are definitely going (EnErY, henton49er and spinks). I am assuming that Paul Hannaby will get a space anyway as he is working at the show (If that is not correct Paul, please let EnErY know). Those who are only possibly attending will have to park where they can.

EnErY is also booking a table at a local hostelry for lunch (at the moment this is only for two of us - EnErY and henton49er - if you want to join in, then PM EnErY a.s.a.p. to include you in the booking).

Any problems, please PM me.


----------



## spinks (27 Apr 2013)

Looking forward to this....we will do our very best to be there by nine, but we have to drop my son home to his mothers before heading up and he isnt the best in the mornings!!! I am assuming the place is easy to find and the parking is signposted....I'll be in the discovery probably and I have my name on it!


----------



## dilwyn (29 Apr 2013)

not sure if i can make it for definate will let you know .try to get my son to take me for a day out will get back to you soon .not to good driving i/m afraid guys.


----------



## henton49er (3 May 2013)

dilwyn":c6ptwhkv said:


> not sure if i can make it for definate will let you know .try to get my son to take me for a day out will get back to you soon .not to good driving i/m afraid guys.



You will be very welcome if you can make it, dilwyn.


----------



## dilwyn (3 May 2013)

henton49er":3ogrzbny said:


> dilwyn":3ogrzbny said:
> 
> 
> > not sure if i can make it for definate will let you know .try to get my son to take me for a day out will get back to you soon .not to good driving i/m afraid guys.
> ...


thanks mike.............


----------



## VikingAl (4 May 2013)

I will definitely be there!. Don't worry about a parking space, I'd get lost in a cardboard box so would take me longer to find it than attending the day!.


----------



## henton49er (4 May 2013)

VikingAl":19rm44kv said:


> I will definitely be there!. Don't worry about a parking space, I'd get lost in a cardboard box so would take me longer to find it than attending the day!.



Good man!! ... looking forward to meeting up!!


----------



## henton49er (5 May 2013)

This is a final call for those attending the Isca Woodcrafts Open Day on 18th May. (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) 

If you want either a reserved parking space or a booking at a local tavern for lunch, please PM EnErY no later than the end of tomorrow (Monday 6th) if you have not already done so. After that you will have to take pot luck.   

Looking forward to meeting up.


----------



## spinks (5 May 2013)

we'll be there, parking spot would be appreciated but we will have to five lunch a miss as we will be heading back early afternoon due to other commitments. Is it just a case of following the signs for tredegar house from the M4 and Isca is signposted from there??


----------



## CHJ (5 May 2013)

Isca are in the outbuilding range (left hand side when looking from the car park) of The National Trust managed Tredegar House.
So just follow the National Trust signs

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/tredega ... -get-here/

Zoom above linked Map for approach road layout.


----------



## spinks (5 May 2013)

Cheers


----------



## henton49er (16 May 2013)

*Don't forget our get together is at Isca Woodcrafts Open Day in Newport this Saturday.    *

See:- http://www.iscawoodcrafts.co.uk/contact.html for location.

Car parking is Pay & Display; spaces have been reserved (thanks EnErY) for EnErY, spinks, Paul Hannaby and henton49er (but you still have to pay the parking fees   ). Everyone else attending takes pot luck on getting a space. 

We will meet up at the AWGB stand between 09.00 and 09.30. 

Lunch has been organised at a local hostelry (thanks again EnErY) but there are only three takers for this (Paul Hannaby, EnErY and henton49er). Again, pot luck for those who have not indicated that they want a lunch arranged.

Looking forward to meeting up on Saturday!! (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## boysie39 (16 May 2013)

Hope you all have a wonderful day , good luck God Bless.


----------



## henton49er (16 May 2013)

boysie39":3u3ze782 said:


> Hope you all have a wonderful day , good luck God Bless.



Thanks for your kind thoughts, Eugene. Hopefully, we will get a few photos and put up a feedback post next week. :lol: :lol:


----------



## spinks (17 May 2013)

So sorry guys....been looking forward to this for an age now but circumstance has conspired with fate and stopped me from attending! Maybe next time....SORRY!!!


----------



## henton49er (17 May 2013)

spinks":14z6yaa3 said:


> So sorry guys....been looking forward to this for an age now but circumstance has conspired with fate and stopped me from attending! Maybe next time....SORRY!!!



Sorry to hear that, spinks ....... and you with a reserved parking space as well!! 

*Does anyone else want spinks's parking space???*


----------



## VikingAl (18 May 2013)

Is it me or is the world against me this morning?!. Now awaiting, hopefully, the imminent arrival of the AA. Hopefully I will be able 2 show my face their but what time I have no idea.


----------



## CHJ (18 May 2013)

Sorry not to have met up with anyone, was there about 9.30, wandered up to the show area as they were setting up and then went back for a cappuccino in the NT restaurant.

A browse around the Isca shop wood store and another 1/2 hr. or so around the stalls and demonstrators after a few more folks arrived.
Not the best of venues for viewing, the main lighting being the NT sodium lights focused on the roof space to highlight the roof structure.
Then as we have wandered around the house and grounds several times before it was back via Bristol for a Loch Fyne lunch and a bit of Dockside browsing and none essential retail therapy.

Must be getting cynical in my old age as I'm afraid the event although having a few more participants did not have the pizazz my memory associated with the early Isca in Risca days or a day out at other events.


----------



## henton49er (18 May 2013)

CHJ":1bs7zwug said:


> Sorry not to have met up with anyone



I don't know how we managed to miss you, Chas!!

I arrived about 09.00 and helped Paul Hannaby and Martin Lawrence of AWGB set up their stand just inside the main door. I was at that stand when EnErY arrived (at 09.15 or so) and we both stayed there until around 09.45 before looking round the stalls.


----------

